# Why does my dog do this??



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

It's funny and cute but I'm wondering what is going through her mind when she does this:

She usually sleep in the crate but last night I let her sleep with me on the bed, around 3am she slaps me with her paw and woke me up. I kinda pushed her over away from me and went to bed, she slapped me again. She did this 3-4 times, every time I closed my eyes she would do it, not when I had them open.

After a couple of times I was like ok you are going to your crate, I need to actually sleep for work tomorrow lol.

She did this the second night when I brought her home and this time again, it doesn't happen every night.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

DaVinci my toller cross will do this he wants to hold his paw. I usually cupp my hand around his paw then he falls asleep. Not sure why he wants to do this but he gets a really contented look on his face.


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

Lol.. Kam has never done that but she will be sure to push her body as close as she can to mine. She's a cuddler and likes to be held..lol


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Mom_of_Kambo said:


> Lol.. Kam has never done that but she will be sure to push her body as close as she can to mine. She's a cuddler and likes to be held..lol


yea so does Sasha, usually she sleeps with her arms around my legs and her head on my leg, the rest of the body on the bed.

Once she actually laid her head on my neck and just slept like that lol.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Vendetta sleep right behind my head with her head on the pillow. If she is cold she is under the covers and her head on the pillow.


----------



## franktank1 (Dec 29, 2009)

Frank sleeps with me too, and wherever he is laying, whether it be under the covers, on top of the covers, at my feet, or up by my head, some part of his body is touching mine. If not he wakes me up too. IMO, as alert as these dogs are, if your dog will sleep under the covers where they cant see what is going on, then to me that means they are 100% comfortable and content with you, and secure in where they are.


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

Blue wakes me up evey time arround the same time 5:00AM - 5:30AM. I had to put a baby gate at my door because of Chiqui coming in heat, so he will put his head on top of the gate and cry. Chi does jump on my side of the bed at the same time and lick me. She is always showing me her teath when - open my eyes.


----------



## rednosepups (Feb 19, 2010)

My Haze does this also. In the bed during our sleep, sitting on couch, sitting in the chair. Anytime she wants her paws to be rubbed.

Absolutely loves to have her paw massaged!!!


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

When I let Kratos or Mel sleep with me they put their heads in the nap of my neck its a pit thing to get warm lol to cuddle with us.. But in my opinion if they get pushy at any time thats a dominance thing.. and that is not to be tolerated.... at all...


----------



## betsy09 (Jan 3, 2010)

I think she's doing it cuz she's happy you let her out of the crate. 
It's like a constant "thank you"..........lol


----------

